

Chromebooks Unlocked Automatically When Your Smartphone Is Near - dbish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/17/chromebooks-could-soon-be-unlocked-automatically-when-your-smartphone-is-near/

======
byoung2
I had this setup 5 years ago using Bluetooth. When my laptop detected my phone
was paired and connected, it would unlock. When the phone disconnected, it
would lock.

